
Show HN: Concurrent Sorting in Go - thuum7
https://github.com/jfcg/sorty
======
thuum7
I wanted to test a minimum argument list in srt function. Otherwise you need
to give slice and wait group as function params

------
thuum7
I've improved the api and hid the global vars.

------
boramalper
Serious question: Why use global variables?

